# need help on looking at posts



## morkdach (Mar 28, 2009)

how do i get back to view all posts with new posts or replies first now i have to go to new posts just to see any. i know its probley easy thats why i'm asking.
Thanks


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not exactly certain what you're after so I'll explain a few ...

To view threads in different order go to User CP > edit options > scroll down to thread display options and edit the way you want threads to show.

To see the latest threads you hit the New Posts link in the Navigation bar. From there you can use the little down arrow on the left of the thread title to take you to the first unread post or the little arrow next to the last posters name on the right to take you to the last post.

Hope that helps - if not try asking again


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I know what you're asking...maybe. Try *Quick Links* in the bar at the top to the right. First option is *Todays Posts. *If thats not it let us know.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2009)

Dan's method is what I'm using now and it seems to work well


----------



## fire it up (Mar 28, 2009)

Points to you for the helpful hint Dan.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks dan thats closer to what i was looking for but what if i want to scroll thru 4 0r 5 days worth of posts


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm Morkdach..... I guess you just need to stop in every day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






All kidding aside....I looked around and didn't find anything better then the today thing. Maybe *Bmudd *will chime in with a better option.


----------



## davenh (Mar 28, 2009)

Terry I may have just the ticket for you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Was poking around a little.

Use this link to show all post made in the last 7 days, new or old.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sea...etdaily&days=7

If you can change the last "7" in the link to how ever many days you want to search back from now.

I created a favorite in my browser with the link above. Click and I can see everything back a week now.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Dave thats better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 points for the idea


----------



## erain (Mar 29, 2009)

view all active threads is what your looking for Terry. i hope they get that back as default soon. Daves idea works well!!!! points from me too!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





wonder where he got the link???


----------



## morkdach (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks i'll bring that up and see what they say


----------



## davenh (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks guys :)

I've been looking for a way to see a few days worth of  threads myself, when I saw Terry's post it made me search a little. I found if you right click the new post icon you can see the link for the search. I quick poke around the net and I dug up the rest of the command to make a new search link for the extra days :). Where there's a will there's a way...lol.

Oh yeah...it works at other sites too...just edit the site name in the link ;)


----------

